# swap meet at BK



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

thought i'd start a thread for anyone planning to bring anything to BK

wheels, transmissions, interiors, mounts, driveshafts, the more the better

:beer:


----------



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)

Great idea!

I know there will be a lot of Mk1, Mk2, and air cooled parts available.


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

*Volkswagon f3 Engines for sale New from 2007 Racing*

I have 2 F3 Racing Engines for sale If I don't sell them @ H2O .


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

3 weeks to go!


----------

